# 2019 Cruze Hatch LT trunk release button frozen all the time



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Moisture gets under the rubber of the trunk button above the license plate and it freezes solid. The lock mechanism doesn’t seem to freeze just can’t push the button to open it! That’s the only button as there is, none(that’s easily available) in the car or on the fobs. Do they make a new improved or aftermarket freeze less bottom to replace this with? 
-30 to -40 Celsius is normal for months of the year for me so it’d be nice to not have to use the rear seat to put things into the hatch most of the winter


----------

